# Russian Boar



## Drk_wlf (Sep 27, 2010)

There is a breeder of Russian Boars locally and he has some of his piglets for sale. I was just wondering if anyone had any experience with these animals. I know they are primarily raised for hunting, but how is their meat? When they get older are they aggressive? Could I breed them with my domestic pigs?


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 27, 2010)

I don't have experience with pigs but did see a documentary on wild pigs which included some information on the Russian boar. Supposedly they are very aggressive and when mating with our wild boars, have made the offspring much more aggressive. I would be very careful with them.


----------



## jhm47 (Sep 27, 2010)

Russian boars are illegal in many states.  They are extremely dangerous, and when they escape, they become very destructive to crops, lawns, and even kill wildlife.  Don't get involved with them.


----------



## Drk_wlf (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for the info!  

I will definetly not be purchasing any russian boars now! I looked all over the web for info but could find very little on raising them for meat.


----------

